# Tzeentch Daemons ... how do i get them to work?!



## obsidian492 (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi

A while back, when i first started playing Warhammer, I bought myself a whole lot of Tzeentch Daemons. It seems that whenever I try to play with them, I lose ... badly. I was just wondering how playable people think they are, and how I could go about making a list that could actually win occasionally!


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

in general daemons can be risky, instability tends to make them suffer. Tzeentch daemons can be better than others though, with all the bonus magic adding to that of your sorcerrors to make a storm of magic to devastate your enemies.


----------

